# question about sand/driftwood/plants/ exc



## Trucker (Sep 9, 2008)

ok first of all of sand.. bout how many bags should i buy for a 55 gallon? and when using vacuum wound the sand be sucked up??
and for driftwood...
how do people get theyre plants to be on the piece of driftwood? 
what types of plants do cichlids like?
i have africans and south americans.(55g for south and 40g for africans)
sorry if its to many questions jus want to make everything right.


----------



## 5-O Cummins (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm sure more people can chime in on this, but from the recent research I've done and a little experience with my tanks, I'll share my info. Not sure about the amount of sand for a 55g but there is a great video in the library thats show you the cleaning process. For plants on driftwood I heard anything from rubber bands, fishing line, black string, and tacks. You have to be careful what plants you put with what cichlids. Some cichlids are herbivores and may eat your entire planted tank up. One plant that is pretty tough and should be ok are anubias, and there are several kinds. Hope this helps and anyone correct me if I'm wrong. Good luck


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Go *here* and scroll to the bottom to find how much sand you'll need. When vacuuming, keep the vacuum about Â¼ inch to Â½ inch above the sand to clean. You still may get a little but 'practise make perfect'

I use fishing line to attach my plants.

African tank plants - Java Fern, Java Moss, Vallisneria and Anubias are suitable

S. American tank plants - As above but there are others like Amazon Sword, Water Sprite, any of the Cryptocoryne species and Ambulia are some examples. Might have to put fert tabs near their roots if using sand in this tank. Also, depends on what species you have in here too.

Regards,
D


----------



## Trucker (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks a lot!
sure hope this helps. 
i have a 20 inch piece of driftwood i bought off amazon saved about 30 bucks!


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Use the broad leaf plants to hide your filter intakes along with the wood and rocks.

Be sure to pop some pictures of both tanks for us to see :wink:


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

Just buy a big bag, it is usualy pretty cheap and left over can be used over the years because during every water changes, you will lose a small amount. 2-4 inches of sand is good depending how tall your tank is...I have about 3in of white silica sand at the back and 2in at the front for better display. Since you only have sand for a subtrates it is best to keep Anubias or Java Fern...as these plants can easily be tied with a fishing line onto your driftwood keeping the roots expose to water as it would rot if burried.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 9, 2008)

alright thats a big help.. 
ill deffinatly have the filter intake where it is hidden behind the leaves and driftwood haha.
but i will take some pics.


----------

